# Indian Almond Leaves at Petsmart!?



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

My buddy Wallawoo told me that she found IAL in the hermit crab section at Petsmart. I heard that they had it but I'm a boy who is easily distracted and would always forget to look for it. Well tonight I was able to keep myself from chasing shiny things and found Catappa leaves in convenient 5 packs. They are small, about 4" each and a slightly pricey at $3.99 but if you would like to give them a shot check 'em out. Don't let the small size throw you off, they are perfect for a smaller sized tank. Just be sure to give them a quick rinse before you use them to get the dust off, preferably in some old tank water when you do a water change. You can keep them in your tank for 7-10 days. 

http://www.petsmart.com/supplies/habitat-decor/all-living-things-hermit-crab-catappa-leaf-zid36-15120/cat-36-catid-500027;pgid=fVFGcD0GnOtSRpHGKo0ohTag0000WUS8XsTr?_t=pfm%3Dsearch%26SearchTerm%3Dcatappa


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

IAL's are great! They make terrific hammocks too.


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

Thats awesome!

The only petsmart in NYC is in Soho (there is actually one in Harlem too I believe but I don't know where it is) so I'll have to make a special trip down there. I do need another moss ball too... 

oh no, here i go spending money on my fish again....


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

Hey Viv, they would be the perfect size to float in your 2.5 gallon tanks. 
I bet Ronnie would just love to build you a bubblenest next to one!


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

I was thinking the same thing! I've also noticed that Perry has been making a lot of bubbles at the surface but his plants are about 1/2 too short to reach the water line so I bet he would love one too. 

well I do have to head to that area of the city to buy my mom's christmas present... I could stop at petsmart... and buy the leaves... and a moss ball.... and maybe another snail if they look good... (here I go spending money again).


----------



## Heartbettas (Dec 13, 2014)

Oh my! I don't think that's worth it; $3.99 for 5 . . . you can get 30 for $8.50 shipped from Thailand!
My favorite place to buy IAL is Bettawan. They're great!


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

Heartbettas said:


> Oh my! I don't think that's worth it; $3.99 for 5 . . . you can get 30 for $8.50 shipped from Thailand!


Yes, I agree. But a lot of people on the forum might wish to try IAL for fin issues and need it in a pinch. Finding a reputable source from Asia can be daunting and waiting for a package for over 3 weeks can be a little annoying even with the free shipping. I'm glad Petsmart is at least making it readily available to the masses. 

If I should happen to run out even with the US based seller I use, it takes over a week to get. I'm happy to know I can go to Petsmart and get IAL in my tanks in less than a half hour even if I have to pay a little more.

Its just a heckuva lot easier to tell someone to go to Petsmart and buy IAL when their fish is suffering from fin-rot or biting, then to say order it from Thailand and wait...


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

Agreed. 

I also have issues getting packages delivered to me since i'm in NYC. I physically have to be home for the UPS guy or the mailman to leave a package. If that doesn't happen then they keep coming back (or sometimes doesn't come back) and its a hassle to track the package down. The other option is to have it sent to my parents house and get it from them when I go visit (which is twice a year). 

It is nice to know that I can quickly go to petsmart and pick some up.


----------



## CopperBell (Sep 14, 2014)

I decided to check the one near me for the heck of it and alas, either they're out of it or it's not carried there. All the employees were really busy and the cashiers didn't know what it was so I guess I can ask again later. Maybe I'll try see if another further out has it. I've been informed of a good source online but I thought they'd be nice to have close by if necessary.


----------



## jewelqueen17 (Dec 18, 2014)

It's like, three leaves for four bucks, and it really isn't worth it if you're using it frequently...


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

well no you are right that it isn't worth it but Mike pointed out above that when you order IAL online it can take almost 3 weeks to get to you. So if for some reason you run out or need some right away it is great to know that they are just at petsmart so you can buy the pack of 5 for $4 (so its not 3 leaves for $4...) and order some more online. Sure its not the cheapest way but don't forget that some do not have access to online ordering. 

Mike - good news! I went to petsmart yesterday since I was almost out of Prime and picked up a packet of the leaves. I put one in each of the boy's tanks. They love them!


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

Sorry for the double post but my boy Ronnie and just make a bubble nest that takes up the entire underside of the IAL. I'm guess he really likes it.


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

VivianKJean said:


> my boy Ronnie and just make a bubble nest that takes up the entire underside of the IAL. I'm guess he really likes it.


That's awesome Viv, I knew Ronnie would love it! You are so good to your babies


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

Now he's guarding it. I walked by his tank and peeked in and he started going crazy and flaring. Apparently he wants me to leave his nest alone  Maybe he can see my lovely girl from the table that tis 6 feet from his tank? lol


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

Ha! Poor Ronnie, so close yet so far away. 

My dopey little plakat Sparky gets so weird and aggressive when he's nesting. I literally had to throw pellets at him yesterday morning the get him to eat. He won't leave his nest! I'd hate to see how he would act if I put a female in the room. His head would probably explode.


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

hahaha. I think my boy is just proud of his work


----------

